# A few shots taken at the Forth bridges today



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

A few shots taken at the Forth bridges today On My new camera....:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cool mate! good photos,what camera was used


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You need to check those horizons, all that waters gonna run out the Forth. For that reason I like the road bridge shot best:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Coulda gave me a shout Chuck was doing nowt today well.... i cleaned the van a little lol.


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

i was down there today about 2.30pm just out for a drive in the escort lol


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Coulda gave me a shout Chuck was doing nowt today well.... i cleaned the van a little lol.


Graham We must meet up soon ? Im kicking around most of the time !!!:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

so what camera was used :wave:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Its this one .............................:thumb::thumb:

Sorry Link didnt work So Ive removed it Anyway its a Canon Powershot SX10 IS


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Graham We must meet up soon ? Im kicking around most of the time !!!:thumb:


We must mate :thumb:

Infact i have nothing planned next weekend if your around? No bullying me into decorating or that though haha.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Graham We must meet up soon ? Im kicking around most of the time !!!:thumb:


No way, a bunch of us from SeatCupra.net were having a small meet that way earlier today!
Kewl photos!
Alex


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> We must mate :thumb:
> 
> Infact i have nothing planned next weekend if your around? No bullying me into decorating or that though haha.


Graham I around next Sunday . Im meeting My cousin over at the festival in Edinburgh on Saturday.
The kettle is allways on And decorating is banned !
Sould have the new car to show off by then !!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Graham I around next Sunday . Im meeting My cousin over at the festival in Edinburgh on Saturday.
> The kettle is allways on And decorating is banned !
> Sould have the new car to show off by then !!!


Schwweetttt


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Schwweetttt


I will PM My number to You ........................:thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've always been fascinated by the Forth Rail Bridge. Its just a shame that the scaffolding and its coverings seem to be permanent fixtures which spoil the appearance - it always looks like a sticking plaster on somebody's ar$e. I appreciate the maintenance work has to be done though.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

now thats a bridge too far.......

no seriously - its in blummin scotland....


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope you don't mind me posting a couple of bridge pics here along with yours ChuckH


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

47p2 said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting a couple of bridge pics here along with yours ChuckH


Fabulous Mate !!Im just a raw beginer.............................:thumb:


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Franco50 said:


> I've always been fascinated by the Forth Rail Bridge. Its just a shame that the scaffolding and its coverings seem to be permanent fixtures which spoil the appearance - it always looks like a sticking plaster on somebody's ar. I appreciate the maintenance work has to be done though.


Apparently they are currently applying a new type of paint that is far more durable than what they have previously been using.
This will be finished by 2013 and then all the scaffolding will be removed as no maintenance will be required for a good few years.

That'll be an end to all the "it's like painting the forth bridge" jokes then!


----------

